# Hungarian Wine Tour



## mainshipfred (Sep 1, 2021)

Zemplen Barrels aka KK International, the company I get our barrels from, is having their 2nd Hungarian Wine Tour May 6 - 15 2022. My only affiliation with them is they are who I get our barrels from. It's open to anyone not only their vendors. I'm sharing this because I think it's a very good deal. The first was in 2019, they didn't have one in 2020 or this year due to COVID. I'm getting the details so I'll have more information in a few days. In 2019 the cost was around $2,480.00 for a mostly all inclusive trip. You do have to provide your own flight but they pick you up at and drop you off at the airport. The links are a video and pics and the attachment was the itinerary from the 2019 tour and the promotion for the 2022 tour. From what you see in the photos it looks like a very fun trip.

It's probably not for everyone but I thought I'd share.






Wine Tours – KK International







kki100.com









Gallery – KK International







kki100.com









Wine Tours – KK International







kki100.com





I sure hope all this comes through OK.


----------



## Jim Welch (Sep 1, 2021)

That looks like a real nice trip!


----------



## balatonwine (Sep 2, 2021)

Ah... Wine in Hungary. As an American Expat living in Hungary, married to a Hungarian... Am I obligated to reply?

Yes.... 

First, I do not want to critique, but rather inform. As tours often are of course marketed (with all that entails). So some comments below may come across as a critique... rather simply consider them in my humble opinion (IMHO).

First, if in Budapest, a Danube boat tour is a must for a tourist. I think I got my future wife to fall in love with me on such a boat tour over two decades ago. So definitely worth it (and if already married, your spouse may fall in love with you all over again).

I live in the Badacsony wine region and have the Balatonfelvidék wine region to my West and North East (for a map of Hungarian wine regions click here). In fact, walking out my front door, across the valley, I see the Western Balatonfelvidék wine region in Zala County (where my wife was born). Despite the short distance, the Badacsony and Balatonfelvidék regions have very different soils and climates. We are volcanic, the Balatonfelvidék is more calcareous. I can sit on my terrace, dry as bone and watch a storm rain all over the Balatonfelvidék across the valley. And so on.

That being said, I do find the details in the 2019 itinerary about the wines in the Balatonfelvidék region.... intersting (IMHO). For example, it did not mention the unpronounceable (to an American) Cserszegi fűszeres. Which originated in this region and IMHO is one of the best wines this region produces. Also interesting is its downplaying of Zöld Veltelini of which I had some very delightful wines from that region. As for Olaszrizling... better known in the US as its German name Welschriesling, there is a lot of over selling of this grape lately here. It was over planted during the communism era because it can generate very high yields (12 tons per hector). But to me, IMHO, despite the recent "BalatonBor" campaign to try to standardize the grape growing, and wine making to make a consistent wine for export (maybe not the best wine, only a consistent wine), I am fundamentally underwhelmed by this grape and its (over)promotion in recent years. Yes, it can make a nice little wine, and I actually grow it and make wine, but other grape varieties really have more potential than Olaszrizling. Again, IMHO.

Side note, if you are in Badacsony region of Hungary, feel free to let me know. I can steer you to the wineries here I like the best. No cost. Happy to share. But if you want a tour, my wife does those too (shameless plug ), and you might even get to see her singing at a wine event (she does that too).


----------



## toadie (Sep 2, 2021)

I have an old Hungarian buddy I used to play soccer with. He goes back at some point every summer. Says it is the best, though I guess he might be a little biased. I always wanted to join him at some point...


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 2, 2021)

balatonwine said:


> Ah... Wine in Hungary. As an American Expat living in Hungary, married to a Hungarian... Am I obligated to reply?
> 
> Yes....
> 
> ...




Really didn't have time to compare your wine region to where they are planning visit. One thing they mentioned is they didn't want the bus rides to be too long. Are some of the regions you mention a bit of a distance from Budapest? It looks like you are about 60-80 miles away. Neat that your wife sings at wineries.


----------



## Jim Welch (Sep 2, 2021)

Over two decades ago? Was she a child then? Just kidding, but she doesn’t look a day over 30.


----------



## balatonwine (Sep 6, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> One thing they mentioned is they didn't want the bus rides to be too long. Are some of the regions you mention a bit of a distance from Budapest? It looks like you are about 60-80 miles away.



Regarding driving distances: The 2019 itinerary included Balatonfelvidék, Villány and Tokaj. Villány and Tokaj are about 140 miles from Budapest each. My wine region and Balatonfelvidék directly border each other and are both about 100 miles from Budapest.

Driving distance and drive time can vary, as not all wine regions have nearby highway access.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Sep 6, 2021)

_at this point I am geographically challenged, ,,, and never imagined a Hungarian wine tour ,,, but the wife retires next year so we are on a Danube cruse from Budapest to Germany along with a dozen (plus) other folks from the Milwaukee Wisconsin Vinters Club in June 2022, ,,,, 24/25 in Budapest 
what kind of time line makes sense as a before the boat leaves schedule?_


balatonwine said:


> Ah... Wine in Hungary. As an American Expat living in Hungary, , , , ,
> Side note, if you are in Badacsony region of Hungary, feel free to let me know. I can steer you to the wineries here I like the best. No cost. Happy to share. But if you want a tour, my wife does those too (shameless plug ),



As an OP side note; it is was wonderful to talk/ taste wine with @mainshipfred while visiting the grand kids! ,,, THANKS Fred


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 6, 2021)

Rice_Guy said:


> _ but the wife retires next year so we are on a Danube cruse from Budapest to Germany _



Congrats again to Mrs. Rice! (I would call her by name, but I don't know if her name is public information....  )


----------



## Mc vintner (Sep 7, 2021)

balatonwine said:


> Ah... Wine in Hungary. As an American Expat living in Hungary, married to a Hungarian... Am I obligated to reply?
> 
> Yes....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mc vintner (Sep 7, 2021)

About 10 years ago while visiting Budapest, my wife and I took the train to Eger and spent a few days exploring the vineyards and wineries in the region. Had a fabulous time in both locations and look forward to returning to Budapest some day.


----------



## Donnab1045 (Oct 3, 2021)

In 2020 I went on a 2 week wine cruise up the Danube to Bavaria. But, the day before I went on a half day wine tour to the Etyek wineries only about an hour away. We visited 4 wineries in the afternoon and finished with a really fun dinner at the last small winery. Awesome tour.


----------

